# Rizsavi Photography



## Rizsavi (Apr 1, 2012)

My Photography Site: Rizsavi Tamás Photography
Like me on Facebook if you love it. Rizsavi's Photo Blog | Facebook


----------



## slackercruster (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice Job!

Thanks!!


----------



## Jaemie (May 1, 2012)

Hey, I like your website! Very nice photos of trains and Hungary. Understanding Hungarian would help, but it's not necessary to enjoy the photos. My only suggestion is the watermark would be better placed in a the bottom of the image, perhaps at 35% transparency; in the sky it is a distraction.

I love this photo! 2010_051_22_IMG (13) 

​


----------

